# Custom FreeBSD iso CD



## Stamps (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok i know the answer is probably NO. But no harm in asking.

If i install FreeBSD on a system and install all ports i want and configure everything just the way i like. Is there a way to get ISO out of it to burn on CD and install on other computers in the future?

But i mean if there is EASY way. Not something i would have to be very advance user to do it right.

Thanks for answers.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

There's no easy way, except perhaps sysutils/freesbie (but that's more geared towards a live CD).

A somewhat more involved way is to create your own release. Have a look at the files in /usr/src/release/ and release(7).


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 1, 2009)

It's pretty easy.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/releng/release-build.html
http://www.gsoft.com.au/~doconnor/FreeBSD-release-2.html

http://www.google.com/search?client...ake+release"&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 2, 2009)

There is a certain windows, or on-cd, or on-its-partition,
(your choice at install)
dual boot manager that can do image backup, is shareware, that
I once made image files of the freebsd system (/, var, tmp, usr, 
two partitions ), used the "partition work" icon in the
aforementioned shareware to install a BSD "fdisk" on the new
disk (AFAIK you can do that from the shareware on CDR), 
wrote the saved image files (copy, paste in the partition manager),
to a new disk, swapped disks (or put in another computer, I forget),
and even though the original filesystem size was smaller for
/, var, tmp, usr, the fstab was the same, and upon reboot,
the new FreeBSD, perfectly cloned, had a larger disk size for
each of the four available.    I did not know beforehand if
it would work but was surprised.  I still use that shareware 
for BSD stuff (just recently wrote a BSD partition header to
a drive so I could copy files off of it before newfs'ing it
again, it had unrecoverable errors from a wayward rsnapbackup.
(make that two drives, each of which...).  
.........
#sync  commands in the rsnap backup script I expect to
prevent the panic (twice) that hosed the partition table (twice)
hopefully.
.........
Sorry for the extra information.  My other posts mention the
shareware...


----------

